# Removal of Applique in Rear Quarter Panel?



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

You can just pull it off from the exterior of the vehicle. It's just clipped in and removing will ruin those so good to hear your replacing with a different set. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Here are a couple of pics.


----------



## OutOThsWrld (May 26, 2013)

XtremeAaron said:


> You can just pull it off from the exterior of the vehicle. It's just clipped in and removing will ruin those so good to hear your replacing with a different set.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Thanks


----------



## OutOThsWrld (May 26, 2013)

Dale_K said:


> Here are a couple of pics.


So is it possible to remove them without breaking the clips? The reason I ask is because I'm looking to swap them with another Cruze owner who prefers the all black ones. He has the ones with the chrome molding that I want. Thanks.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Its really that easy?

Well there goes the hour I spent trying to tape off both sides only to have a tiny strip of chrome still seen...


----------



## OutOThsWrld (May 26, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> Its really that easy?
> 
> Well there goes the hour I spent trying to tape off both sides only to have a tiny strip of chrome still seen...


Looks like I'll be swapping with Stephen soon if I can get them off without busting them. On the plus side, maybe you can find someone with 2013 LS model who wants to swap too?


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Oh wow, I didn't know the 2013 LS didn't have that chrome strip. Good to know.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Chevyderek72 said:


> Oh wow, I didn't know the 2013 LS didn't have that chrome strip. Good to know.
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Yeah I found that out when I got a loaner. They also don't have a door for that storage area on the dash. Of all the things they snatced out of the eco for weight savings, I'm suprised that door didn't get taken too.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> Yeah I found that out when I got a loaner. They also don't have a door for that storage area on the dash. Of all the things they snatced out of the eco for weight savings, I'm suprised that door didn't get taken too.


Haha right, you would have thought. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## OutOThsWrld (May 26, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Yeah I found that out when I got a loaner. They also don't have a door for that storage area on the dash. Of all the things they snatced out of the eco for weight savings, I'm suprised that door didn't get taken too.


Yeah, wtf? I noticed that the other day too when I saw a 2011 Cruze 2LT. Not sure what the purpose of removing it was.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

OutOThsWrld said:


> Yeah, wtf? I noticed that the other day too when I saw a 2011 Cruze 2LT. Not sure what the purpose of removing it was.


 To rub in that you didn't get the pioneer speaker system upgrade. What could you put in there that wouldn't get sun damaged? Maybe a sandbag GPS stand to mount a GPS or something. A verry bad place for a cellphone. There is a video on youtube of a Cruze in russia that also installed molded chrome strips for the upper rubber parts of the door. Didn't look too far out of place since most cars with chrome do the entire window vs just the bottom half.

http://0.tqn.com/d/cars/1/0/y/W/1/ag_09tsx_leftrear.jpg


----------



## OutOThsWrld (May 26, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> To rub in that you didn't get the pioneer speaker system upgrade. What could you put in there that wouldn't get sun damaged? Maybe a sandbag GPS stand to mount a GPS or something. A verry bad place for a cellphone. There is a video on youtube of a Cruze in russia that also installed molded chrome strips for the upper rubber parts of the door. Didn't look too far out of place since most cars with chrome do the entire window vs just the bottom half.
> 
> http://0.tqn.com/d/cars/1/0/y/W/1/ag_09tsx_leftrear.jpg


Although I thought the Cruzes with the Pioneer upgrade had a speaker mounted in place of the storage area? Also, the 2LT I saw didn't have the Pioneer upgrade. That aside, you're absolutely right though not much would fit there anyway.

I have also noticed that about the entire window molding being chrome on most other cars. Wonder why Chevy opted not to do that for the Cruze.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> Yeah I found that out when I got a loaner. They also don't have a door for that storage area on the dash. Of all the things they snatced out of the eco for weight savings, I'm suprised that door didn't get taken too.


2012 LS doesn't have the storage door either, its just a little cubby hole.


----------

